# Daisy Was Finally Adopted!!!!



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Yep, my Daisy girl finally has a forever home!! Her adopted mom takes her for long walks, dresses her up, sleeps with her and even gives her breakfast in bed









I adopted her






























Now where's The Buttercup with the margaritas??









And Bren, can Daisy sit on the couch with the rest of them now?


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

She could not have found a better home. But then I knew that she was your little girl (old as she is) the day you described what horrors she lived through....with your help. 

I am so happy that she is home with you and your whole gang. 

She is one lucky little girl to have a mom who knows just how much her dresses mean to her.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Hats off to you! When I first saw this, I thought you had lost Daisy. Glad to hear that wasn't the case. Again, congrats!


----------



## kwaugh (May 8, 2006)

Congrats!! I'm glad to see Daisy is in such a good home!!

Karyn


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

congratulations, i love a happy ending!!!!!


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

I'm so happy for Daisy, but I don't think any dog comes to your home that it is NOT their forever home....just in case!







Soooooo.......when is the next 1......or 3 coming? I'd like to be your foster just to meet







.......BILLY! MY HERO!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Debbie, you are amazing!!!! Daisy could not have found a better home!! I am so glad that we will continue to see her pictures and hear updates.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Congrats and big[attachment=7218:attachment] to Daisy too!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Way to go Daisy!! Congratulations! Deb, you're a wonderful person for caring for Daisy until she found her new forever home.














's to you and your little ones.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

What wonderful news!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

*Wow what great news for Daisy, she couldn't have done better if she tried, yet another happy ending and she didn't even have to move house














You are just the greatest mom she could have ever wished for







*


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I totally missed Daisy's saga but that didn't stop me from doing a little happy dance that she'd been placed permanently. Congrats!! You are an awesome malt mom!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I am so happy for you and little Daisy, she now has a forever mommy and home.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

That's great news.


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Congratulations


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

_Thats wonderful.







So are you going to change your name to 5maltmom now?_


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

PUPPY MARGARITAS FOR EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!






























Congrats, Daisy, for finding the home everyone knew was waiting for you













































ann marie and the "bartenderette" buttercup


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I am pleased to welcome the new addition to your family , Daisy is adorable . Sarah


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Congratulations Deb! She has the best home ever.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> PUPPY MARGARITAS FOR EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey!! I've been waiting for you. My drink is low. So Fill Me Up Buttercup


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

congrats daisy







awesome news


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Cheers to you!!! and your beautiful baby..


Andrea~ [attachment=7233:attachment]


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

OMG!! Thanks you guys









This is soooo AWESOME!!

I overnited the transfer papers to Mary Palmer today. So by 10:30 tomorrow morning, it will be official









After a year of being "Auntie" Deb, I came home from work today, I picked up Daisy and said "Mommy" loves you







She didn't seem to care, she had to pee too badly









She's a piece of work all right. She most certainly fits in with the rest of us









After Daisy peed she said to tell Joe "Yeeeee Haaaaw"


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

You had me going!







When I first saw the title, I immediately wanted to post and asked how you did it. I have had Kirby since September and I still call him my foster. Even my husband tells everyone he is mine though. I wish I could find him his own forever home, but I don't know if I could sleep at night for worry if I let him go.









I am so happy for Daidy..........and you.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> You had me going!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I so know how you feel. There comes a point when they have been with you so long, they ARE home. 

Daisy has completely taken over my bed. It's no longer my bed, it's hers. I figured whoever adopted her would have to pick her up in a U-Haul, since Daisy won't get off my bed, they would have to take that as well. So I really made out. I get to keep Daisy and the bed









How old is Kirby? He sure is a cutie pie







I can certainly see why you would worry about him


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

*Congratulations Deb!

OMG I was so worried there for a moment! I thought I was going to read that 'someone else' had her
















You have to be 5maltmom now!!

Awesome, just awesome.






































Dede and Chloe from down under

*


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=200115
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kirby turned 4 in Feb. He has gotten so much better here, but will still never be an emotionally stable dog. After several months, he decided that he liked lying on the couch at night as we watched TV. So, he would go and stand by the end of the couch and wait for me to pick him up and put him in his spot. Although he would still crouch down as I went to touch him. Then, after several weeks, he didn't crouch as much. Now, he barely crouches at all. I am sure you know what I mean. It is such "baby steps" but he is getting better. I know he loves me, but he will probably never be able to show it like the others do.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Congrats Debbie!





















She couldn't have found a better family!!!







And I'm sure glad the move wasn't stressful for her......


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

That is the VERY best news for Daisy! YEAH FOR HER!









So wonderful of and for you! One more good deed done.









enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I totally missed Daisy's saga but that didn't stop me from doing a little happy dance that she'd been placed permanently. Congrats!! You are an awesome malt mom![/B]


Sorry I'm late with this reply









Daisy has been under my care, as a foster for Northcentral Maltese Rescue, for a year now. She's a senior girl, turned 13 on February 21st. She was in terrible shape when she first arrived. She was so very weak, her body full of bloody, blistery sores. She's a tough old girl, so with the help of my vet, some good quality food, and a warm bed to sleep in. She came back to life. Did she ever come back to life, she is one of the bossiest dogs I have ever known. She has me well trained









Here's a few pics taken a year ago...


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

The poor thing!! Good thing she had you to take very good care of her. I'm laughing though at your description of her being bossy, I can just imagine!!


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Ahh, great news, even breakfast in bed, way to go Daisy


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

I am so happy for Daisy. She deserves your nice happy home with lots of fluffy friends to boss around.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

WOW, I didn't know the story of Daisy








I just thought she was yours. She must be the luckiest girl. Thanks god and thank you for adopting her. I'm so happy for you two


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

So happy to hear Daisy is in such a loving home.


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Yay for Daisy!


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

!!

I thought this was going to be a sad\happy goodbye. You make me laugh!

at least you know she found a good home









congrats to both of you!!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm confused - is this the same Daisy that is currently listed on petfinder.com? Have they just not updated their pet list? Or did something go wrong?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I'm confused - is this the same Daisy that is currently listed on petfinder.com? Have they just not updated their pet list? Or did something go wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG!!! She's STILL on Petfinder!!







I'll talk to Mary and have her removed. My Daisy is already home









Thanks for the heads up. This is just wrong.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Well, congratulations to Daisy, and to you.









I'm sure Mary isn't going to send out the "doggie repo men."







I was just looking at her petfinder post from time to time and wishing I could help but I have more than my quota of oldies but goodies now.







I'm so glad you are keeping her.


----------



## Terri (Jan 26, 2005)

I'm so happy for you and Daisy and the rest of your group!


----------

